# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Goed slapen,10 gouden regels - Artikel

## Agnes574

10 gouden regels om goed te slapen

Alle specialisten zijn het erover eens: wie goed wil slapen, moet van slapen een prioriteit maken. U zult er de vruchten van plukken!
U vindt hieronder de 10 gouden regels die u moet volgen om beter te slapen en dus ook om uw goede conditie terug te vinden.


Tien nuttige tips voor wie goed wil slapen
■Leer uw slaapbehoeften kennen. Aarzel niet om op te schrijven wanneer u gaat slapen en wanneer u wakker wordt. De vakantieperiode is ideaal om vast te stellen of u een ochtend- of een avondmens bent, een grote of een kleine slaper. Maak van de gelegenheid gebruik om ook de slaapbehoeften van uw partner en uw kinderen na te gaan. Deze informatie is belangrijk om beter rekening te kunnen houden met uw slaapritme en om een ruimte te voorzien die geschikt is om te slapen.

■Ga zoveel mogelijk op hetzelfde uur slapen en, nog belangrijker, sta op hetzelfde uur op.

■Probeer, om uw conditie te verbeteren, het ontwaken gepaard te laten gaan met sommige rituelen: douche, ontbijt, licht

■Wees aandachtig voor de symptomen van slaap en hou er rekening mee. Gapen, zware oogleden, zich uitrekken, prikkende ogen zijn allemaal aanwijzingen dat uw lichaam vermoeid is en dat het tijd is om te gaan rusten. Bied geen weerstand en ga slapen zonder tijd te verliezen.

■Vermijd 's avonds opwekkende middelen, zoals koffie, thee, tabak, vitamine C, cafeïnehoudende dranken, enz.

■Eet 's avonds geen copieuze maaltijden en vermijd alcohol. Alcohol vergemakkelijkt misschien het inslapen, maar verstoort daarna de slaapstructuur.

■'s Avonds kunt u sport- en andere stimulerende activiteiten best vermijden. Het uur voordat u gaat slapen, besteedt u best aan rustige en ontspannende activiteiten.

■Een kruidendrankje, een kop lauwe melk, lezen, bidden, ontspanning zijn heilzame rituelen die het inslapen vergemakkelijken. Door ze dagelijks te herhalen, kunt u de tijd die u nodig hebt om in slaap te vallen aanzienlijk inkorten.

■Richt een rustgevende ruimte in die geschikt is om te slapen: een stille en goed verluchte ruimte, een temperatuur tussen 18 en 20 °C, zacht licht

■Uw bed dient voor intimiteit en om te slapen: geen televisie dus, geen computer en geen intellectuele activiteiten!


Slapen en televisie: goed om te weten

Velen hebben een televisietoestel in hun slaapkamer. Sommigen erkennen dat klank en beeld hen wakker houden, terwijl voor anderen de televisie hetzelfde effect heeft als een slaapmiddel.

Voor diegenen die voor de televisie in slaap vallen, de volgende tip: programmeer het toestel zodat het zichzelf na een tijdje automatisch uitschakelt. Doet u dat niet, dan zult u na een tijdje wellicht door een verandering van geluid gewekt worden. Dikwijls is het de eindgeneriek die u wakker maakt en die dus uw slaap onderbreekt.

Als u de neiging hebt om in de zetel van de living voor de televisie in slaap te vallen, dan kunt u zich vooraf op de nacht voorbereiden: doe uw pyjama aan, poets uw tanden en sluit ramen en deuren voordat u in de zetel gaat liggen. Als u dan enkele uren later wakker wordt, moet u zich alleen nog naar uw bed begeven. In het andere geval, zullen de voorbereidingen om te gaan slapen u helemaal wakker maken.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

